# Suche Guide für MTB Raum Kassel, Habichtswald am 17. u. 18.12.



## mittichec (2. Dezember 2010)

Hey Fans und Fansinnen,
ich werde am 17. und 18. zu Besuch in Kassel sein und würde gerne mein Rad mitnehmen. Da locals ihre Trails immer am besten kennen würde ich mich freuen, wenn ein oder zwei oder mehr von euch sich mit mir zum Biken treffen würden. Mir schwebt konditionell irgendwas zwischen 35 und 45 km mit ca. 1000hm vor. Das ganze kann ruhig auch ein paar schwierigere Passagen enthalten, jedoch keine Downhillstrecken oder ähnliches.
Werde am 17. versuchen gegen 10h oder 11h dort zu sein, so dass einige Stunden zum biken bleiben.

Freue mich riesig wenn da was zustande kommt.

Liebe Grüße
Mitti


----------



## mittichec (2. Dezember 2010)

Sehe grade, man kann auch in der näheren/weiteren Umgebung schenbar gut fahren, bin flexibel. ca. 30 min. Autofahrt zusätzlich nehm ich in Kauf.

Nachtrag: Antworten gerne hier im Thread oder per mail an mittichec-ätt googlemail-punkt-com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (3. Dezember 2010)

Moin - was hällste vom Bilstein ( liegt zwischen Kaufungen & Großalmerode ) ? Könnte lustig werden dei den Schnee & man kann von Kassel aus gut hinfahren mit dem Bike! Kannst Dich ja mal melden wennDu lust hast. L.g: Dr.Knochenhart


----------



## mittichec (6. Dezember 2010)

Hi, 
prinzipiell bin ich was die genaue Gegend angeht nicht festgelegt, würde halt gerne die bestmögliche Trailerfahrung machen die die etwaigen Örtlichkeiten zu bieten hat.
(und vermeiden, dass mein Arm so aussieht wie deiner  )
Wäre dir Samstag oder Freitag lieber oder bist du an beiden Tagen am Start?
Grüße
Mitti


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (8. Dezember 2010)

Grüss Dich !! Also mit den 17 weiss ich leider noch nit aber 18 geht klar - stell Dich bitte auf Schnee ein. Ahlewürst & heisser Tee ist auch am start-meine Handynummer haste?    l.g: Dr.Knochenhart


----------



## mittichec (8. Dezember 2010)

Hi
nummer hab ich, melde mich die Tage mal. Hab grad mein neues Rad aufgebaut. Bin sehr gespannt. Schneetaugliche Bereifung is am stacht.
freu mich. 
grüße


----------

